# Grand Sumo (new pics)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I got this guy from a friend. It neaver was really that colorful but after only 3 days on Grand Sumo this is the diffrence. Is it the food or just the diffrent water (mine instead of his)? 3 days seems fast for food to change his looks. Let me know ur thuoghts. Anyways here are pics,

before:

























After:


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it's more or less your love =) he can feel your vibe!

LOL! But i think it's overall everything! water condition.. parameters, filtration, food! Everything takes a part!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^what he said  Maybe your friends tank wasn't as clean.

I know when I get fish from a lfs and bring them home their colors come out alot more.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

tank was verry clean it was from a member of this forum so i know it was in good hands before.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Then it has to be the love lol


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i quess. or yeah i know i am feeding him diffrent food so maybe that helps and yeah other then that its a mix of things.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love.. hugs.. and kisses right?
Did the previous owner dip his head into the water to kiss it like you do? =) You can tell by the red and pink the fish is blushing!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i think my fish wuold freak out if i tryed that. hes still skittish but gettting more used to me and and his tank!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> i think my fish wuold freak out if i tryed that. hes still skittish but gettting more used to me and and his tank!


either that or he will bite your lips. I had mine bit my hand when I clean the tank.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

my big guy tryies to bite me all the time! it pisses me off i am trying to clean his tank and he bites me!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe he doesn't like it that you're giving him too much love! maybe slow it down a notch... send him flowers first at least!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> my big guy tryies to bite me all the time! it pisses me off i am trying to clean his tank and he bites me!


I know how you feel. It's not exactly painless bites either, sometimes it could draw quite a bit of blood. I always have to throw up a divider between me and the flowerhorn before I stick my hand in the tank


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

1 day later:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

newest pics!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good as always. This guy has lots of potential


----------

